# boot buying sucks



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

The only thing I can tell you is that Salomons lower lines of boots all fit the same. My experience is that boots in the same "line" will more than likely fit the same. Case in point I tried on some Ride Haze boots, loved the comfort but it was the wrong size. So I bought some Ride Aspects (same line, just one model higher/more expensive) in the right size from TruSnow.com and they fit exactly the same as the Haze boots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks, so are the dialogues and the f22 in the same "line"? they are only seperated by $80 but the dialogue is a freestyle and the f22 is more freeride, all mountain


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the womens and they pretty much rule.
when ordering boots, make sure they are a smaller size that your shoes and get both feet measured at a shop. Salomon is best ordered using mondo piont sizing so you my want to go to a ski shop to get your size. very important to get a smaller boot is you have 2 sized feet. you can always punch a boot if it doesnt break in, but you cant make them smaller. the f22 is great for big feet, it cuts your boot bulk by at least 1/2 size. good luck, they are worth every penny


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the tip, but as for buying smaller? i tried to get on a 12.5 K2 last night and it wasnt happening, that shit was TIGHT! there are no places even close to where i live that carry the f22 in my size so i could go try it on, and the dialogues are .5 too big, think i should say fuck it and order the f22's?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ What size F22 you looking for I might have it in my shop and I know we carry almost every boot up to a 13.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

i wear a 13 the only problem is i need to try them on, where is your store?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In Silverthorne right off I 70 behind the Arby's. I'll be stopping in there Saturday morning so I'll see what we have in a 13 in stock. As of Sunday we only had like 1/10th of our winter stock in but most should have arrived this week.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

I ride F20s. My bro rides dialogues and we both love them. i believe that when he tried on dialogues and FDBs (pretty much the same thing as F22s) they were the same size. 

You don't want to get stuck with boots that are too big or else you'll be stuck on the mountain unstrapping tightening your boots and getting back on (trust me i learn this the hard way). If anything get something that is a little bit too small. at least that way it give the boots a chance too mold to your feet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Joey, so you are saying the dialogues and f22s have similar fit? Thanks man i may go take them back today and just order f22s in my shoe size


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

whoa whoa. back up. 

normally your shoe size and your snowboard boot size differ. For example my shoe size is 11.5 but my boot is 11. Make sure you got the right size before you buy them. There are no stores around you that have any Salomon boots for you to try on? I'd atleast try something similar to the dialouge to make sure you got the correct size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

i called every store around me within an hour drive, they either dont have them or dont have my size. I only tried the dialogues because they were a 13.5 i think one of 3 pairs of boots that were 13 or bigger. I tried a 12.5 on and couldnt even get that bitch past my ankle. Im about to say fuck it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

nope f22 have what they call a fusion liner..ie can't remove the liner. they run narrow and have a slightly lower volume than the dialogue.

generally speaking your snowboard boot size is smaller than your normal shoe size. I believe the dialogue is in the middle of salomom's boot flex range. It would be alright for freeriding all mtn use but my be a bit soft if all you do is ride hard and fast.. I own some salomon malumutes and rock them on fast groomer/corduroy days..they are very stiff and offer great support...

personnaly, I would not buy a boot until I can actually try them on..just more hassle sending them back.. I kinda disagree with Joey on this..just my opinion.

I am interested in others opinions on this and forgive me if this stuff has already been discussed and posted. cheers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

i have a sort of wide foot so the f22 wouldnt be a good choice?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

It just depends bro..do you have to wear wide shoes?? do you have problems with regular width shoes crimping your toes.. I would suggest a good shop who have boot fitters on staff.

A boot fitter will address all of your issues and help you make an educated choice. A forum like this is extremely valuable tool in helping you consider others opinions about what might work for you, but in the end everyones foot is unique and the skilled judgement of a professional boot fitter is the way to go..believe me I have had to learn this the hard way. 

I spend over a hundred days a season teaching snowboarding and I have suffered in the past until I decided to consult a pro boot fitter and custom footbed maker.. You cannot truly shred if you are in pain...It's worth the money ..you decide Pain or comfort

I believe most shops can order for you can't they?? especially this early in the season.??

I sympathize with your plight..in this case thorowing some of your hard earned cash at the problem will bear fruit. Also, a boots liner will pack out (break in) as its used and the fit will be better; thats why you need to purchase them snug, but not tight enough to cut off your circulation...I might suggest boots that can be heat molded to your feet.. good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, I wear a pair of Salomon F22s (although for women) and it's a little wider than I'm accustomed to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you provide a good example of the subjectivity of boot fit...everyones foot is diff and despite everyones opinions (which are helpful) we all need to find our own truth when it comes to which bootS fit the best...TRY EM ALL AND THEN DECIDE.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i personally wouldn't buy a boot until i tried it on in person. the boot is the most important part of the set up. if the fitting of that is off then there goes your entire season. 

If i were you, i'd at least try on this season's boot and see the fit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

thats the thing i cant try them on if they dont have my size, and i called every shop within an hour drive of my house and NONE of them have it in my size, like the title of the thread states boot buying sucks... donkey balls


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Yo the season has not even started yet...these shops you speak of don't even have thier full inventory yet., and probably will be filling in sizes as needed..find a good shop and develop a relationship with them.. don't give up as your season will suck donkeys balls if your boots don't fit well. I agree the boot fit/binding interface is bery bery important and the most important thang. A full size is 1/8 of an inch a half size is 1/16 of an inch..(pretty sure) not a lot of diff, but when it comes to the way they fit its heaps of space... 

The point I am trying to make is that if you try on a boot you like say in size 12.5 and its too snug, then they can order you the same boot a half size bigger remember full size 1/8 inch half size 1/16 of a inch...keep pluggin away...FIND A QUALIFIED BOOT FITTER also the actual size you wear may differ depending upon manufacturer. They all build thier boots on different lasts ( the form the boot is built around) and they fit different, hence the size you wear in say a salomon boot may differ from the size you wear in a burton boot... capiche?? don't lock yourself into believing that you wear one size and one size only...BIG MISTAKE buy what fits.. not the size you think you wear got it???????


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

yoyo.

dude. 

Boots are the most important thing and its not unheard of to spend more than half of your package budget on your boots. 

I spent 8 years buying the wrong boots until a boot fitting course and my years of experience found the f22. all boots fit different and getting fit my be a good thing. try to stop streesing about it, and think about whats been suggested. get fit, try on every kind out there. and when it feels snug not painful, buy them.

I have uber small feet. i'm like a 5. I did all of these things and then let go of the feer and ordered what i thought would be good. Everyones feet are different. 

The only thing I can say about Salomoon and F series. In my experience, Salomon fit the most people because most companies have really wide boots in their line, and teh F stands for fusion, so you will have less worry about toe hang on your board

Good Luck


----------

